# Craftsman 32cc blower/vac died



## 2591TDJ (Nov 16, 2009)

2 yr old Craftsman blower slowed, then died. Screw holding reed valve was loose and connecting rod was hitting metal plate atop the reed valve. Plastic carb plate, metal plate atop reed, reed and bottom of rod were all bent or beat up. Replaced carb mount assmbly ($40 incl shipping). Will not start. Has spark but low compression. Carb looked ok. Next step to check piston and rings.

What could cause this damage? What else should I look for? I believe it's made by Troy-Bilt/MTD though crank is stamped "Craftsman".


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess the crank pin came loose. Not worth fixing as it will need a new cranckcase and carb adapter at the very least. It is made by MTD who makes items for Troy-Bilt.


----------



## 2591TDJ (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reponse and info. Make sense. Judging by the damage, the connecting rod had to have hit the carb mtg plate and the reed. What/where is the crank pin? I'm familiar with the piston pin. I wasted my $40 on the replacement carb plate. Oh well.

I met an MTD employee this past weekend who volunteered that they make junk.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The crank pins is what the rod end is attached to. Use a pair of pliers and see if you can remove it from the crank.


----------

